# Most trainable and powerful dog breeds in the world!!!



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpXU_Zn6IhU


:-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

#6 King Shepherd !!!!!WTF!!!!!!
With that one I'm going to toss the whole list down the crapper. :lol:


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha I don't know what to say. Obviously the person who made the movie didn't know anything about working dogs.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Serbian defense dog???


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry got about 30 seconds in and had to move on fact it took me longer to type this


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe it's time to turn the Internet off for a bit.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I especially liked the canis panther being #2, the canis panther was "made" about 20-30 miles from Tim Stacy's house...in the late 1970's and 80's. 

really????


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I especially liked the canis panther being #2, the canis panther was "made" about 20-30 miles from Tim Stacy's house...in the late 1970's and 80's.
> 
> really????



I thought that was Tim's handy work :mrgreen:


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> #6 King Shepherd !!!!!WTF!!!!!!
> With that one I'm going to toss the whole list down the crapper. :lol:


LOL, I agree, when I saw that I was like WTF?????


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can find an argument from me on there on this video from almost a year ago. If not on this video another one of this persons, unless they deleted it. I flat out called them on it.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone had several too many when they put that list together - King Shepherd - WTH is a Serbian Defense Dog?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane...get with it man, not up to speed on the most bestest dogs on the planet....

here, for your research....
http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...ourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=serbian+defense+dog


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Same guy..

TOP TEN GUARD DOGS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBLftRGdaMM&NR=1


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Shane...get with it man, not up to speed on the most bestest dogs on the planet....
> 
> here, for your research....
> http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...ourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=serbian+defense+dog


Dude I am trying =P~

I get a kick out of this stuff. I mean look how many people are claiming to breed the "original" bulldog now with weight that ranges from 35lbs to 145 lbs and stand any where form shin high to hip level!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Same guy..
> 
> TOP TEN GUARD DOGS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBLftRGdaMM&NR=1


I hope that the people who own those "guard" dogs are not expecting them to have to chase someone. Those dogs would throw a hip out just trying to get to you. ](*,)

Don't know who this person is that made these videos but I think he is probably like 12yrs old just hitting puberty or something like that


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I hope that the people who own those "guard" dogs are not expecting them to have to chase someone. Those dogs would throw a hip out just trying to get to you. ](*,)
> 
> Don't know who this person is that made these videos but I think he is probably like 12yrs old just hitting puberty or something like that


Look at the user profile. 29yr old mastiff fancier and ovcharka breeder. Nope, that list isn't biased at all... #-o


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Look at the user profile. 29yr old mastiff fancier and ovcharka breeder. Nope, that list isn't biased at all... #-o


I was going to say note the top dogs on ALL his lists,a nd that he breeds them. -rolls eyes- Again I got in a big argument about if why these dogs are so bad ass NO police use them...


----------

